# Super Glue



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Thought I'd post a tip learned from my doctor since it's pretty cold out in my neck of the woods. Super glue works very well for cracked finger tips. My hands get cold from working outside all day and split. If you carefully! coat the split with super glue, it seals it and the cut heals from the inside out. I let the glue dry and then file with an ordinary emory board or file to smooth. If the glue gets under the nail, I run the file tip under to free the skin from the nail before the glue dries.

This will not work for weeping sores or deep wounds, it is only for superficial cracks in the skin. Once a sore heals enough to quit weeping, you can put a topcoat on it for protection.

There are several types of super glue out there. The easiest to use is a "paint on" version made by Krazy Glue, like a bottle of finger nail polish. Please remember to be very careful-it will glue your fingers together if you're not. Hope this helps some of you. It's kept me working without pain. VK

PS: I also treat my hands with generic "Eucerin" (Walmart) after work is done for the day.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the same problem but I try to prevent them from drying out in the first place. You know the old saying "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure." Your condition sounds painful. I use lots of cream in the winter. I hope you're wearing good quality work gloves to protect your hands from the elements. Should help a bit with the cracking. 

I had a co-worker who had very dry hands in the winter. While he was watching TV or reading he'd put cream on his hands and then put plastic bags over his hands. He said it helped his hands absorb the cream better and helped them heal. Worth a try.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Canadian. I use the cream religiously every night. My TV clicker is a bit slick...I do wear gloves to work but nothing seems to stop the cracks from cold. Sometimes need to take the gloves off when doing fine work but really try to protect these paws of mine. VK


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Use Zim's crack cream and you won't need super glue.
AC


----------



## 73CJMan (Dec 29, 2008)

One of my Jeeping buddies showed me that if you get cut with something sharp you can superglue the cut shut after you clean it and it will heal in a day or two instead of taking two weeks. Worked great.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dermabond Medical Adhesive*

The medical grade stuff is called Dermabond. 
DERMABOND

I would caution against fully closing open wounds where there is possibility of infection. Better is to irrigate and control bleeding with direct pressure. Allow the wound to drain if it needs to and seek medical attention as soon as practical. Tincture of benzoin and butterfly strips are recommended to close most common wounds, but avoid using benzoin near the eyes.


----------



## odin (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the maximum depth of a cut that you would consider sealing with superglue? What if the superglue gets into the cut and holds the skin apart?


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Using super glue will not cause wounds to heal faster it will slow it down. If it seeps down into the wound it will stop the tissue from growing together as it is a block of material holding the flesh apart. This will happen at any depth.
Any cut ht needs stitches can be closed with butterfly bandages. Ke4sky is right if infection develops you will have to separate the tissue to attack the infection. The super glue will seal the wound not only stopping antibiotics to be applied but it will also keep in pus and other fluids that need to be drained. 
The wound appeared to be healed because the super glue masked its condition. Consider this’ if super glue actually healed wounds that fast, Hospital Emergency rooms would be using it Fingers crack because the skin is dry. Use a good quality hand lotion.
Putting super glue on cracked skin or cuts will allow the chemicals to enter the body which in itself could lead to complications. 
In the link to Dermabond it states: Remember: only your doctor or other trained clinical professional can apply DERMABOND®.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I have only used super glue as a superficial sealer on finger cracks and to cover healing scabs with a protective layer. Whenever I've tried it on a weepy wound (say a knife cut) it sloughs off rapidly. Super glue also peels off in a day or two so must be re-applied.

I have had excellent results for my finger cracks. (caused by icy/cold conditions) Healing is quick and it doesn't build up since I file it smooth and only a thin layer remains. It is amazing to keep pain away and allows me to keep working.

73CJMan, super glue does work well in a pinch-better than nothing and sometimes it's all that's needed. Anyone with a deep wound would certainly seek medical attention asap but sometimes we're out in the sticks...

Thank you for the cream suggestion, backlash. I will look for some Zim's altho I've had pretty good luck with the generic Eucerin product. Have also used various horse products like Corona ointment, Bag Balm, Hoofsaver, etc. The E works well for me. VK


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

ke4sky said:


> The medical grade stuff is called Dermabond.
> DERMABOND


Oh, we were thinking alike. We use dermabond at work to seal the top layer, on top of the sub cutaneous stitches. For those of you that don't know, sub cutaneous stitches are the kind that don't show, and normally they are a suture material that will absorb so you don't have to have them taken out after surgery.
Occasionally, we will drop one. It can't be used on the case since it is no longer sterile, so.. into my pocket it goes and home it comes.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

For hand's that dry and crack in the Winter, Bag Balm is the best.


----------



## resqdoc (Dec 15, 2008)

'Super-Glue' does not deposit harmful chemicals in the body. The medical versions are essentially the same compound with a lower curing temperature. Skin glues are intended to close and seal properly cleaned and debrided wounds. They should be deposited over a wound, not in it. Wounds that are still bleeding, suppurating, showing signs of infection, etc. should not be closed in this manner.

OTC glues work very well for skin cracks and similar protection. The 'gel' versions run less.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Disposable Medical Stapler*

I keep one of these in my kit in case a dog gets cut on barbed wire, etc.

Cabela's -- Disposable Body Stapler Kit

I have also used it on myself Lay down a bead of Anasept® Antimicrobial Skin and Wound Gel over the laceration, then staple away. The Anasept requires a prescription.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 27, 2009)

Does the glue wear off or dissolve after a certain amount of time?


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the glue wears away in a few days. Sometimes it will peel. It doesn't dissolve. If filed after it's applied, there isn't much glue on the skin-just in the crack to keep it together to heal from the inside. VK


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

CVORNurse said:


> We use dermabond at work to seal the top layer, on top of the sub cutaneous stitches. For those of you that don't know, sub cutaneous stitches are the kind that don't show, and normally they are a suture material that will absorb so you don't have to have them taken out after surgery.


My mom just had her hysterectomy and that's exactly how they put her tummy back together. That Dermabond is pretty neat stuff!


----------

